# Chafing thighs!



## MrsMalowey

Sorry this may be too much TMI for some of you!

Does anyone else get chafing on their thighs and at the top of their legs? Like around the crotch part? I never got this before and at the moment for the last few weeks it's been agonising! I think it's because i'm generally a bit 'wetter' :blush: down there even though i use panty liners, pads etc! They don't seem to keep me dry and then my trousers rub. 

Well thats an embaressing post! Anyone else?!


----------



## curly123

Lol yes! Same never had it before and now if I'm especially hot and walking around it's like the tops of my thighs are on fire! Looks like I've crapped myself when walking :haha:


----------



## kizzyt

aww you poor love, I have had this too but generally when I am wearing a skirt and it's really hot out so I am "sweaty". Its very sexy and attractive isnt it? haha!


----------



## MrsMalowey

Haha just realised thats my 1st post in third tri! How lovely..!

Ha thats how i walk too, like i've crapped myself.. Its very sexy, especially when i get home and strip off and sit on the sofa very unladylikely!


----------



## SugarFairy

Heehee! Yep same here. Right in the crack where my legs join my body. On hot days my pants seem to rub and it gets sore. I don't get it where the thighs rub together though cos I'm not brave enough to bear my legs to the world so I'm always in jeans x


----------



## Green Lady

I was in serious pain from this a few days ago! When it got hot here my panties (which have mysteriously grown smaller, lol) started to chafe down there something awful. I used some aloe vera gel and that seemed to soothe it a bit.


----------



## BabyBG

Yep, me too! Especially when wearing skirts. Put vasaline on your thighs to help then heal and not chafe so badly and wear trousers...at least that's what I've discovered.

Hurts like he'll though and I feel constantly wet!

Hoping my LO will arrive soon to relieve these prego symptoms!

Good luck!


----------



## sophie22

yes! TALC TACL TALC its amazing and takes it away realy quickly!


----------



## lovelylaura

yes ! and dont bother buying that lanacane anti chaffing stuff total crap not worth the embarrassment of buying it lol


----------



## leanne_h_89

Yeah! My thighs used to barely touch but I've put on so much weight, it's horrible when it's really hot and sunny that's when it's most uncomfortable for me :(


----------



## curly123

lovelylaura said:


> yes ! and dont bother buying that lanacane anti chaffing stuff total crap not worth the embarrassment of buying it lol

Hahahahaha LMAO!!!! At least it's not in the name like:

'anusol' or 
'vagisil' hahahahaha!!! onestly why do they do that to people!!!
:haha:


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

i get this and by the time ive got dressed and walked downstairs, my crotch area bloody stinks!!

Ive been putting some liquid talc around that area, makes it smell nice and keeps it dryish for about an hour :/

So pleasant being pregnant :)


----------



## Ruby x

yes - I was in serious pain last week and it was all red :(
looked horrible..would let OH come near


----------



## MeggyMoo87

And I can't wear light coloured trousers anymore because when you sweat it make you look like you've pee'd yourself too! Joys of pregnancy!


----------



## trgirl308

Well I'm not pregnant... but I do get that when I wear a skirt and stuff, and sound weird but deodorant works really well. You already have it, you just rub a little on both sides and voila! Lasts all day. Good luck to you!


----------



## Courtcourt

Baby powder! My thighs have grown huge right now, and baby powder has saved me. i even keep a small one in my purse for touch ups!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

yes me too... On my pant line where my leg joins my ladygarden.. The hot weather doesnt help and im wetter than before too.. I put some bepathean (sp) nappy rash cream on and awwwww it stopped hurting! Dont worry your not alone x


----------



## lovelylaura

curly123 said:


> lovelylaura said:
> 
> 
> yes ! and dont bother buying that lanacane anti chaffing stuff total crap not worth the embarrassment of buying it lol
> 
> Hahahahaha LMAO!!!! At least it's not in the name like:
> 
> 'anusol' or
> 'vagisil' hahahahaha!!! onestly why do they do that to people!!!
> :haha:Click to expand...

haha I know why do they do that?! Just grateful I havnt had to get any of it yet! Lol


----------



## smithgirl

Deodorant helps! I think part of it for me is my refusal to buy maternity panties, so mine are a bit tight and rub! It's beginning to hurt!


----------



## darkangel1981

talc is great :)


i think fluid retention and the heat is not helping...


----------



## MeggyMoo87

smithgirl said:


> Deodorant helps! I think part of it for me is my refusal to buy maternity panties, so mine are a bit tight and rub! It's beginning to hurt!

Maternity pants look just horrible, I dont know if there comfy or not though! I might get a pair and find out, and I'll hide them from my other half too because he will think they are hilarious!


----------



## Claudia83

leanne_h_89 said:


> Yeah! My thighs used to barely touch but I've put on so much weight, it's horrible when it's really hot and sunny that's when it's most uncomfortable for me :(

This for me too! Since I've put on the weight, it's so bad! I have to put on some shorts under dresses/skirts! :blush:


----------



## smithgirl

MeggyMoo87 said:


> smithgirl said:
> 
> 
> Deodorant helps! I think part of it for me is my refusal to buy maternity panties, so mine are a bit tight and rub! It's beginning to hurt!
> 
> Maternity pants look just horrible, I dont know if there comfy or not though! I might get a pair and find out, and I'll hide them from my other half too because he will think they are hilarious!Click to expand...

Yes, hide them! I bought a package of regular underwear a couple sizes up instead of maternity panties, and while they fit in the thighs and hips all right, they are SO POOFY in the butt and front. It looks like a cloth diaper cover! My DH just laughed and laughed and laughed...and told me that "he gets it now, I really don't want sex anymore". Hmph.


----------



## MeggyMoo87

smithgirl said:


> MeggyMoo87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smithgirl said:
> 
> 
> Deodorant helps! I think part of it for me is my refusal to buy maternity panties, so mine are a bit tight and rub! It's beginning to hurt!
> 
> Maternity pants look just horrible, I dont know if there comfy or not though! I might get a pair and find out, and I'll hide them from my other half too because he will think they are hilarious!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, hide them! I bought a package of regular underwear a couple sizes up instead of maternity panties, and while they fit in the thighs and hips all right, they are SO POOFY in the butt and front. It looks like a cloth diaper cover! My DH just laughed and laughed and laughed...and told me that "he gets it now, I really don't want sex anymore". Hmph.Click to expand...

Hahahaha!! I told my other half that if I want sexy time I will tell him, so not to keep asking/pestering lol, I think if I get "sexy mat pants" I'll want it even less! lol


----------



## MrsMalowey

Good to hear i'm not the only one! It's a nightmare..! Roll on baby time and no more symptoms! Last night i used a combination on a warm bath, savlon and then talc and thats helped!


----------



## MissMooMoo

try sudacrem! I bought it for bump and it works well at night to soothe! x


----------



## kandbumpx

Yup! I never got it before pregnancy. But i got it alot when pregnant and was really sore. Now I've had LO it's stopped


----------

